# how to increase space in microsoft outlook



## enggfarooq (Jun 14, 2008)

i went for an interview he asked me a question that how would you increase the space in the MS outlook i said delete the mails he said i don't want to delete any mail becoz every mail is very imp for me. So please help me in this regard what is the method to increase the space in MS outlook


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

I'd say to upgrade to outlook 2003 or 2007 and create a new message store using the new format that supports greater than 2GB. Then I'd also change the autoarchive interval and you could even create multiple archive files to store more data. I've got a client with 4 archive .pst files and one active and 3 of the 4 archives are full.

On another note, if you're doing an interview and it's for a computer job, perhaps that job may be a bit much for you if you're not sure how to deal with an e-mail program. Not trying to bag on you or anything, it's just that some bosses have high expectations for their perspective IT folks.


----------

